# unemployment UK - Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just spreading a bit more doom and gloom...

Figures for Spanish unemployment ( now at 17% I think)


> Spain August Unemployment Up 2.4% On Month
> 09/02/09 04:39 am (EST)
> 
> (RTTNews) - Wednesday, the Ministry of Employment & Immigration of Spain announced that unemployment rose 2.4% in August compared to the previous month. The rise marks the first increase in four months.
> ...


]

Figures for UK unemployment


> Unemployment in Britain jumped by 220,000 in the three months to June to 2.435 million, official data showed today, the highest level since 1995.
> 
> The Office for National Statistics said that the jobless rate was now 7.8% of the workforce.
> 
> The figures also showed a huge 271,000 drop in the number of people in work – the biggest fall since records began in 1971 – although there was a similar fall in the February to April period this year.


Spain "wins"


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just spreading a bit more doom and gloom...
> 
> Figures for Spanish unemployment ( now at 17% I think)
> ]
> ...



Thats a nice post to wake up to PW!!! Thanks for that 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats a nice post to wake up to PW!!! Thanks for that
> 
> Jo xxxx


it is, isn't it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats a nice post to wake up to PW!!! Thanks for that
> 
> Jo xxxx


Soorrrrryyyyy!!
Got up at 6:30 this morning to take OH to station. 
Bad mood has followed shortly after.
It's nothing you didn't know anyway, is it??
Am now looking for joke about Spain to cheer you up


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

mmmmmmm it bad isnt it. I actually posted some figures earlier this week which made very depressing reading. The figure quoted was just under 19% for Spain - a 43% increase in the past 12 months 

Please send joke urgently! I do need something to make me laugh this morning!

Sue


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> mmmmmmm it bad isnt it. I actually posted some figures earlier this week which made very depressing reading. The figure quoted was just under 19% for Spain - a 43% increase in the past 12 months
> 
> Please send joke urgently! I do need something to make me laugh this morning!
> 
> Sue


19%!!!
Wow, I didn't think it was that bad...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 19%!!!
> Wow, I didn't think it was that bad...





> *As far as Spain is concerned the current recession has been described as the worst in living memory and forecasts are that things will get much worse before they get better with unemployment climbing to over 20 percent from its current level of just over 18%.*


News August 2009


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> News August 2009


Sue, you've just won the award for official dooms teller on the forum. I think there should be a fine for every time one of gives depressing news like this.
You have to post a joke or cartoon to make up for it, ok Sue??


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sue, you've just won the award for official dooms teller on the forum. I think there should be a fine for every time one of gives depressing news like this.
> You have to post a joke or cartoon to make up for it, ok Sue??


 Im usually a very positive lady you know ! I hate doom and gloom and negativity!

But, Im crap at jokes  but for my penance I will find one and aim to make you laugh (or at least smile  )

Sue x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Here is your"Joke" Pesky!*

Im not into jokes! I find it hard to laugh at the end - feel like I have to even when its not funny  so this isnt really a joke as such - but it made me laugh (and before the men start on me for this - I am not generally sexist or gernalistic about men! well most of the time anyway .... )

Sue ... :ranger:

How Dogs and Men Are the Same

1. Both take up too much space on the bed.
2. Both have irrational fears about vacuum cleaning
3. Both mark their territory
4. Neither tells you what's bothering them
5. The smaller ones tend to be more nervous
6. Both have an inordinate fascination with women's crotches
7. Neither does any dishes
8. Both fart shamelessly
9. Neither of them notice when you get your hair cut
10. Both like dominance games
11. Both are suspicious of the postman
12. Neither understands what you see in cats

How Dogs Are Better Than Men

1. Dogs do not have problems expressing affection in public
2. Dogs miss you when you're gone
3. Dogs feel guilty when they've done something wrong
4. Dogs admit when they're jealous
5. Dogs are very direct about wanting to go out
6. Dogs do not play games with you, except fetch (and they never laugh at how you throw.)
7. You can train a dog
8. Dogs are easy to buy for
9. The worst social disease you can get from dogs is fleas. (OK, really, the worst disease you can get from them is rabies, but there's a vaccine for it and you can kill the one that gives it to you).
10. Dogs understand what "no" means.
11. Dogs mean it when they kiss you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Im not into jokes! I find it hard to laugh at the end - feel like I have to even when its not funny  so this isnt really a joke as such - but it made me laugh (and before the men start on me for this - I am not generally sexist or gernalistic about men! well most of the time anyway .... )
> 
> Sue ... :ranger:


Thanks Sue!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Im not into jokes! I find it hard to laugh at the end - feel like I have to even when its not funny  so this isnt really a joke as such - but it made me laugh (and before the men start on me for this - I am not generally sexist or gernalistic about men! well most of the time anyway .... )
> 
> Sue ... :ranger:
> 
> ...


Not bad, made me smile  Try these

20 reasons why chocolate is better than sex
1.	You can GET chocolate.
2.	“If you love me you’ll swallow that” has real meaning with chocolate.
3.	Chocolate satisfies even when it has gone soft.
4.	You can safely have chocolate while you are driving.
5.	You can make chocolate last as long as you want it to.
6.	You can have chocolate in front of your mother.
7.	If you bite the nuts too hard the chocolate won’t mind.
8.	Two people of the same sex can have chocolate without being called nasty names.
9.	The word “commitment” doesn’t scare off chocolate.
10.	You can have chocolate on top of your workbench/desk during working hours without upsetting your work mates.
11.	You can ask a stranger for chocolate without getting your face slapped.
12.	You don’t get hairs in your mouth with chocolate.
13.	With chocolate there’s no need to fake it.
14.	Chocolate doesn’t make you pregnant.
15.	You can have chocolate at any time of the month.
16.	Good chocolate is easy to find.
17.	You can have as many kinds of chocolate as you can handle.
18.	You are never to young or to old for chocolate.
19.	When you have chocolate it does not keep your neighbors awake.
20.	With chocolate size doesn’t matter; it’s always good.

REASONS WHY CHOCOLATE IS BETTER THAN WOMEN 
1. Chocolate never keeps you waiting.
2. Chocolate doesn’t get jealous when you look at another chocolate bar.
3. You never have to buy a box of chocolates for a box of chocolates.
4. Chocolate doesn’t talk incessantly while you’re watching the football.
5. It doesn’t expect you to remember the anniversary of the first time you met. 
6. Chocolate never tries to chat up your best friend.
7. Chocolate isn’t looking for a long term commitment. 

Remember its just to make you smile


----------

